# Reversing camera angles on a Swift



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Another question folks (can you tell I've just got a Bolero?)

Do the two cameras adjust for angle?
The 'looking down' one looks to be about right. The 'looking back' one doesn't seem a much different angle.
I was on the motorway in the dark last night and all it showed was the following car headlights illuminating the road. Can't see much point of it really.
Ta Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some are fixed, see if you can see any screws to undo to adjust it, at night you can't expect to see much anyway, I just got a reversing one as we don't drive at night.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Some are fixed, see if you can see any screws to undo to adjust it, at night you can't expect to see much anyway, I just got a reversing one as we don't drive at night.


We don't drive at night either Kev, I was just using that as an illustration of what you can see through it.


----------

